# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  HomeBiz

## AutoX

Does anyone here know if the HomeBiz/Survey Estate thing is a scam?

----------


## Dave A

I've personally not heard of it. Maybe someone else has but in the meantime, have you got any more detail?

----------


## alimama

> Does anyone here know if the HomeBiz/Survey Estate thing is a scam?


Hi there,
I am new here, and I know you sent this message quite a while ago. But I have also come across the same company and was wandering the same thing. Have you heard anything about them or did you start a job with them.

----------


## akinom

Hi there,
I have just joined Homebiz - I will let you know once I have received a reply from them.

----------


## akinom

Oh yes, this is a scam.  Disguised also as "Typists/data entry clerks" - work from home....and then they send you a training package after you have sent them your hard earned money... The training package is a farce.  Steer clear of this one.  Pity, could have used the extra cash!

----------

Dave A (04-Aug-09), tec0 (11-Aug-09)

----------


## Dave A

Thanks for the warning - not so much for me but for anyone else doing research on this.

----------


## lizzie123

Hi

I've tried out the packages of th HomeBiz Group, and have had quite a bit of success of the offers they had. I set out realistic goals, and achieved them within a few months.

Maybe you should try out what they have to offer before you judge the opportunities. It really made a difference in my financial situation. Personally I think people want to earn easy money, and there is no such thing. When you do the work as described (like I did) and keep on trying, I think most people will be successful in working from home.

Just my opinion....

----------


## Dave A

Lizzie, seeing as you know what the deal is and it's working for you - could you give some rough details of the business so that readers might get an idea of what they're in for?

----------


## lizzie123

At first the online work was a bit intimidating. But after a quick call everything was sorted. I now understand what paydotcom is all about and how to make money with it. I completed a few online forms and earned my first $69 within 2 weeks. It's not allot but I didn't try that hard either. Just wanted to test the system before I commit myself.

4 Months passed since then and I earn a good income month after month. The Homebiz group did not missed one payment as yet. My income increased steadily over the period..and still does. I earn about R2000pm and my income is increasing all the time.

I really hope that this can work out for me on the long term. Any one else with success?

----------


## tec0

lizzie123. -> 


> I really hope that this can work out for me on the long term. Any one else with success?


You are actually the first person I know of that is actually making money. Now tell me do you fill in forms OR do you have to do advertisements?

----------


## alimama

I was actually also wandering what the work actually involves. I had emailed them and they gave me a number to call and I called them, but I must be honest I am still not sure what exactly I would be doing. I cant afford to join a company when I dont even know what work I would be doing

----------


## Dave A

Yeah - Lizzie 123 was rather non-specific as to what the actual work entails. Always makes you wonder when people aren't forthcoming on that sort of thing.

----------


## tec0

I still think it is a scam, no information means something is wrong. All I know is it is kind of sad because everybody is in the red and can use a bit of extra income. Then you get people that will actually victimize the needy. That is worse than steeling in my eyes.  :Mad:

----------


## lizzie123

I do both parts. HomeBiz is the only company (that I know of) that gives you access to a US based PayPal account. That in itself is worth it. It is not easy to make money with Paydotcom but at least we as South Africans can try with access to a US Based Paypal account. Go to paydotcom.com to see what the DataEntry is all about. My work is to promote websites on paydotcom. You promote them on free classified sites (all supplied by homebiz) and then you earn 75% commision on sales. All the info to copy and paste is on the members website. You compete with all the people in the world, so it's not easy to make money but you did get a few hits. Still have alot to learn!

I also do the advertising thing. You must advertise their products to generate names and addresses of possible clients. I get paid 75c per name and address. This covers more than my advertising costs. Homebiz then send out brochures (no cost to me) to my clients and I earn 30% commission. This actually works well.

I've tried A LOT of 'work from home' opportunities. Sometimes I got no reply and the others was a total waste of time. Homebiz seems to be the only people that you can actually call for support. It is not easy to generate the money they claim but at least I can earn something. Maybe in time I will get smarter and earn more.

----------

Dave A (15-Sep-09)

----------


## Kido123

> Hi
> 
> I've tried out the packages of th HomeBiz Group, and have had quite a bit of success of the offers they had. I set out realistic goals, and achieved them within a few months.
> 
> Maybe you should try out what they have to offer before you judge the opportunities. It really made a difference in my financial situation. Personally I think people want to earn easy money, and there is no such thing. When you do the work as described (like I did) and keep on trying, I think most people will be successful in working from home.
> 
> Just my opinion....


Hi Lizzie123

I have just joined Hbiz...and not sure if i did the right thing, since i see that you made a success on the package can you just explain a bit about the group to me....people say it's a scam....

----------


## Cautious

I sent away for information regarding Data Entry Workers .... and received it yesterday.  I am very sceptical about this - in fact, anything where I have to pay something upfront (no matter how little it is).

I would be very cautious about believing Lizzie123 - she could be one of the scammers - ever thought about that?  I found it strange that Lizzie123 first mentions $69 and then later R2000pm???  Notice the two different currencies!

I wouldn't trust them.  I was once caught with doing typing from home - I typed pages and pages and sent it to the address given, but never, ever received payment! 

I think one must always realise that nothing in this world is free or easy to make money!

----------

Dave A (27-Nov-09)

----------


## tonyflanigan

There is no such thing as quick easy money. 
There is no substitute for doing what you love doing to generate a living.
only you know where your passion lies. 
Only you can find it. 
When you find it, monetize it.

Not as difficult as it sounds.

----------


## tonyflanigan

great article this one. Thanks for sourcing this Shaun.

http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/s...ead.php?t=6493

----------


## BBBEE_CompSpec

I would first suggest you look at what chatmaster has to offer and then let your passion take over. Chatmaster has a lot to offer. He has given you 5 stages so far. Use them.

----------


## Bianca

Hi there lizzie i want to join the homebiz group but are very scared it is a scam and cant lose any money please doe it work?

----------


## flaker

have been reading the posts. does sound like a bumkum pyramid scheme.people entering much later lose out. sounds like an early bird special.personally i would keep away. there does not appear to be anything tangible that is being sold :Mad:

----------


## bjsteyn

It all depends what you define as a scam. It is a scam in my eyes, as they are false representing their offer and preying on the "needs" of South Africans.

You can have a look at what they are selling you for yourself. Visit the page http://www.hbiz.co.za/DEMElogin.html and use the following login details:

Username:dataentry

Password: access

----------

